

Ask HN: What are your thoughts about Google I/O 2015? - kiloreux


======
manidoraisamy
Pretty interesting how products pan out! On one hand, you have a 2 weeks hack
that's becoming a VR platform. On the other hand, you have years of research
that culminates into Project Loon. You could argue that Google lacks focus.
But, only Google can pursue these wild extremes and I/O gives you a glimpse of
that.

------
codeonfire
Swag! credits! Honestly, most of the stuff was boring to me. There's more to
tech than consumer products and mobile. Photos and messaging and stuff is
great, but where is the dangerous stuff? Where can I get a Google nuclear
reactor or something?

------
gesman
I love Google's investment and dedication to Internet of Things, but not for
the reasons Google does.

